# In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced...



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

...straight from the factory with no body kit or aftermarket exterior upgrade.


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

No-brainer for me.


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (jerk)*

also no brainer


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (dj_wawa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]also no brainer







[HR][/HR]​brain....whats that


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (dj_wawa)*

I needed to think about it for a sec....


----------



## 1.8t man (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (AggvGtivr6)*

bone stock - the corrado 
modified the a2 or the mk4
in my opinion


----------



## SpeedyNSLR (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Corrado or Karman Ghia


----------



## portlandubster (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (SpeedyNSLR)*

Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (portlandubster)*

Corrado = best car ever produced.
But the sexiest? Clooosee...but no cigar. The Karmann Ghia owns all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Elbows)*

mmmm Corrado.
i'll throw a twist at my second choice, TYPE 34 KARMANN GHIA.


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

corrado


----------



## Ballistic (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

W12 Powered Nardo Sportscar!


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Ballistic)*

sorry, but not untill i see VW produce and sell at least 1 Nardo will i pronounce it sexiest vw ever produced. untill then it will just have to be sexiest prototyped vw ever teased us with, but than did nothing about it. 
BTW, the pic of the nardo at speed on the endurance track is bad ass....


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

None of the above. My vote goes for the Phaeton, and I think my own Passat is pretty dead sexy looking. When clean!


----------



## SuperCorrado (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (dj_wawa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]also no brainer







[HR][/HR]​word to big bird


----------



## Sealobo (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (SuperCorrado)*

"VW" and "Sexy" in the same sentence?


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Please lock your polls. I voted for the Corrado.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Moved to General VW forum.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

I'm a hardcore water guy, but anyone who thinks it's a Corrado over the Karmann Ghia is nuts.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm a hardcore water guy, but anyone who thinks it's a Corrado over the Karmann Ghia is nuts.







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (DUTCHMANia)*

Both the Ghia and Corrado are sexy but the Corrado says to me when I look at it that I'm mean, fast and sexy. That's a little more appealing to me.


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

By all means "The CORRADO" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.......................but I still LOVE my MKIV Jetta









SHAWN


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

scirocco nuff said


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Sexiest VW= Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CobieRado (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

what are you trying to prove ahn?


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (bluesbrothers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]scirocco nuff said[HR][/HR]​Yes, where's the scirocco selection?


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (CobieRado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what are you trying to prove ahn?














[HR][/HR]​
Just trying to feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what are you trying to prove ahn?
















Just trying to feel warm and fuzzy inside.







[HR][/HR]​Try posting this poll in any aircooled forum and see what happens.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm a hardcore water guy, but anyone who thinks it's a Corrado over the Karmann Ghia is nuts.







[HR][/HR]​I think it might depend on your sexual orientation. The Karman Ghia is short, petite and curvaceous. Should appeal more to straight guys.
Now me, I prefer the Corrado for its more muscular build, athletic abilities...and oh my god -those buns are just to die for!








Got to be the Corrado.










[Modified by CarLuvrSD, 10:18 PM 4-10-2003]


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

PS: And why is there not a choice for Scirrocco? Both Sciroccos were pure sex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Super60 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (CarLuvrSD)*

yeah, scirocco gets my vote.
if they was a place....to vote...for....it.
Throw out the poll and start over!


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Super60)*

With apologies to the poll creator (and Golf III owners), since noone voted for Golf III, I changed that option to Scirocco.


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (LangsamKafer)*

Go Scirocco!


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Bex)*

the car that vw produced that had the most sex occuring IN it was the vw van by a mile.....sexy vw.......karman gia convertable.....but way before most of yous guys times......


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (SuperCorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]also no brainer








word to big bird[HR][/HR]​so I take it you both voted for the Karmann Ghia then!


----------



## trevorc (May 28, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

You missed one... the Ilitis


----------



## CassidyRed (Nov 22, 2002)

Had to vote Karmann Ghia since I own one of the sexy beasts








But it would have been a touch choice if the Notchback was on the poll....


----------



## dwx4 (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (CassidyRed)*

I voted Karman Ghia!
But, 
I would love a Rallye GOLF!


----------



## TOMMYP (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (dwx4)*

Come on there is no question although the corrado would be a very sexy watercooled VW it would not even exist if the beautiful 1957 Karman Ghia hadn't came out with her sexy little body. So in other word hands down the Ghia would have to take the poll.










[Modified by TOMMYP, 2:57 PM 4-16-2003]


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (TOMMYP)*

Behold the new sexiness, (if VW decides to build it )
















just found this in the Car Lounge (thanks Haydar)
who wants to ask VW to build this for us?


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (MGQ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]also no brainer








word to big bird
so I take it you both voted for the Karmann Ghia then![HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Iceman666)*

my roommate dropped me off at work and just watching the rado tear down the street there is nothing better


----------



## BillyG60 (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (tenacious jett)*

what no Ralley Golf!!!!
It's got that Catholic school girl next door quality to it.!!









But I have a Corrado so guess what my vote is!


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (BillyG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But I have a Corrado so guess what my vote is!







[HR][/HR]​And that is sad because you're over thirty.


----------



## DoktaJoch (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (vuu16v)*

VW Scirocco I GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miko3912 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

I would say the Corrado. My cousin use to owned a white Corrado g60, I love how the spoiler moves like the porshe


----------



## Phoenixbleu (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Bex)*

Bex.. your sig is hilarious.. LOL



[Modified by Phoenixbleu, 11:46 AM 4-21-2003]


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Behold the new sexiness, (if VW decides to build it )
















just found this in the Car Lounge (thanks Haydar)
who wants to ask VW to build this for us?







[HR][/HR]​From what I read on the Autobild.de website, it looks like VW is going to show this car at the Tokyo autoshow this October!








The article states that Pischetsrieder is changing VW's direction bigtime from Piech.
Otherwise, chicks seem to think my slammed '62 Bug Cabriolet is pretty sexy.


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Der Meister)*

cool, a porsche boxster with a VW badge...nice! I hope they build it!


----------



## volksg60 (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

CORRADO HANDS DOWN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElectronFlux (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...*

uh, the Fox was pretty foxy.


----------



## PhaetonOwner (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion... (ElectronFlux)*

PHAETON !!


_Modified by PhaetonOwner at 9:28 AM 5-3-2003_


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Bex)*

rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shill55 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

I'm sorry. Corrado??? There is no way I can consider a car with rectangular headlights to be sexy. Maybe it's just me. Like rectangular breasts or something. Wierd, isn't it??


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (shill55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shill55* »_I'm sorry. Corrado??? There is no way I can consider a car with rectangular headlights to be sexy. Maybe it's just me. Like rectangular breasts or something. Wierd, isn't it??
Not if you look at the ages of the voters. For the most part, the youngsters are messing it up.


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion... (ElectronFlux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectronFlux* »_uh, the Fox was pretty foxy.

:lol:


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (vuu16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v* »_Not if you look at the ages of the voters. For the most part, the youngsters are messing it up.

what does the age of the voters have to do with it? i voted corrado, and i am 29 (not a youngster). i thought the corrado was dead sexy ever since i first saw one new 14 years ago. 
but, i have never considered my corrado a "female" as most ppl assume all cars are. i just think the car is too manly. it is the first car i have owned (out of 60 cars) that i never call "her". but i find it sexy in a non-homosexual way, not that i think that there is anything wrong with that. so i dont look at the headlights as square-breast like.
i dont think the karman ghia is non-sexy, i just dont think it is the sexiest. it a beautiful design, but in any stock form, they are not a performance car. and i just cant see 50HP as sexy.
i even owned a ghia, it was very nice. just slow.
heres a pic of her.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (g60-inside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60-inside* »_
what does the age of the voters have to do with it? i voted corrado, and i am 29 (not a youngster).
IMO, the younger generations of people into cars don't give enough credence to older designs. Hence, why I said "for the most part", making it a non-blanket statement.


----------



## JSardell (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (g60-inside)*

When I first saw this thread, I immediately thought Karman Ghia (age doesn't matter, I'm in my early 20's). I guess the lines of the car are just sexy to me. Power had nothing to do with it. The KG just has a sexy form, can't explain it better than that.
Which makes me wonder, what those who voted for the Corrado (which is an awesome car but not too sexy to me) thinks makes a car sexy. Is it power? Is it lines? What is it?


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (JSardell)*

All VW German Sport Coupes...air and water cooled.


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (VW BIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW BIKER* »_All VW German Sport Coupes...air and water cooled.









well... there you go......
i'd owned at least one of ever model sport coupe (cept type 34 but almost did), air and water cooled. and i'm always hardpress to pick a fav.
i'll also extend that statement by saying:
All vw german sport coupes, air and water cooled, production and prototype.


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (g60-inside)*

That red ghia was pretty sexy, but my vote is Scirocco....sex on wheels


----------



## DubJunkE (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Rankin)*

Even though it wasn't really sexy stock it has to get rarity points so I'm voting Notch even though it's somehow left off the choice list


----------



## JettaChic20 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Ballistic)*

wow that looks nothing like a Vdub (totally different style), but it's a nice looking car


----------



## JettaChic20 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (JettaChic20)*

i'm sorry but I still have to go with my Jetta


----------



## Mk2GolfGuy (May 12, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (JettaChic20)*

If we're talking stock, I still think the Corrado Takes it!


----------



## Gigger (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (VW BIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW BIKER* »_All VW German Sport Coupes...air and water cooled.








 How many SP2's ya think are stateside?


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

no question about it.. the Corrado


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (vuu16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v* »_Not if you look at the ages of the voters. For the most part, the youngsters are messing it up.

Yes, it's all those "kids" that just like the Corrado...hate to break it to ya, but it's one of the most desired cars in all of VW's lineup....always has been, and always will.....And there's a reason for that.....think about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwcaddy1980 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most iest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

i vote the Pickup...whyisnt it an option?


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (JettaChic20)*

Evidently someone else thought the Jetta was pretty sexy too!








Someone's humped that poor Jetta and spoooged all over the trunk
















































_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 10:36 PM 5-18-2003_


----------



## DieselVR6 (Jul 22, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (CarLuvrSD)*

The Ghia is sexy in design, yes... no doubt. BUT, after owning two VR6 Corrado's (Nikita and Natasha) my heart is for the Rados and specifically the VR6 variety. The sound of the engine and exhaust are _intoxicating_! And it had the nicest arse with those lovely fender flares. Its design and soundtrack are the factors that make it so sexy for me. I miss those ladies so much


----------



## volkswagenlover (May 16, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...*

ghias arent sexy. they are at most charming. like a little old man with a cane and top hat.
corrados turn my head and make me drool EVERY time. they are pure sex. if i didnt need a reliable car, i would trade in my baby in a second for one.







(licks lips)


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion... (volkswagenlover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagenlover* »_ghias arent sexy. they are at most charming. like a little old man with a cane and top hat.
corrados turn my head and make me drool EVERY time. they are pure sex. if i didnt need a reliable car, i would trade in my baby in a second for one.







(licks lips)

You are sooooooooooo...right!


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion... (CarLuvrSD)*

Surprised this thread hasn't been moved to Car Lounge - not MK4 related!








-Imp


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion... (improvius)*

Whoa spoke too soon. I was just kidding, actually...
-Imp


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion... (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_Surprised this thread hasn't been moved to Car Lounge - not MK4 related!








-Imp
The thread title is though. "most sexiest"? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion... (vuu16v)*

VW MICROBUS!!!
how many people made love not war in one of these babies!?


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion... (Kafer Wolf)*

Vanagon has much more room!


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion... (CarLuvrSD)*

well, the backseat of the beetle is comfy...
but then, my ex-gf was a bit of a contortionist...


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion... (Kafer Wolf)*

I can asure you that's it's possible in a VW Rabbit too, but you have to very motivated.


----------



## Darren_1303 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (MGQ)*

It was close for me! The Karmann Ghia is sweet, but I have to admit that everytime I see a Corrado I stare, and just about start drooling.








The W12 is nice, but there is something about both the Corrado and Karmann Ghia that makes them _so_ much sexier.


----------



## DieselDemon (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Darren_1303)*

THe fox wagon!


----------



## TerribleOne4g64 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (SuperCorrado)*

ummmmmm well hmmmm i think ummmm corrado (word to big bird and mark walburg is a small turd)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (TerribleOne4g64)*

Well chalk another win up for the Corrado







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TarmacSpecial (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Syonara_G60Style)*

Notice how all the sexy VW cars are Karmann http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I'm a fan of both of the Sciroccos, with the MK1 being sexier, with the MK2 being aero styled.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Watch your mailboxes....


----------



## BillyG60 (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (KevinC)*










Nice looking Sciroccos----even though they are the Corrado's little brother!!
I still like though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

corradO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (mrcvr6)*

KevinC: Do you know when the issue of European car is comming out? I have been waiting for it to come out since you started posting pics. Tell us what month iissue it comes out on. Like on the .org list


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Duh...


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Aw614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aw614* »_KevinC: Do you know when the issue of European car is coming out? 

We saw Les Bidrawn at the New Dimensions show last month.. he claims it's "just about to come out" and was basically apologetic that it has taken so long (photo shoot was in March '02!). I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (KevinC)*

Ghia hardtop=pure sex on wheels...


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (vwaudichris)*

What...there's no Hebmueller listed? 
The original sexy VW remains the sexiest....


























_Modified by Der Meister at 10:48 PM 6-19-2003_


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

corrado!!!!!!


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (87turbogti)*

I would have to say Corrado as well....they need to bring it back to life...that would be so sweet.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (DUTCHMANia)*

Hey Niederlander!How do YOU spell relief?I spell it "C O R R A D O"
CANADA kicks a**!





























And remember everyone:Let's be excellent to each other!{I just watched Bill and Ted on channel 12}


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (g60-inside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60-inside* »_mmmm Corrado.
i'll throw a twist at my second choice, TYPE 34 KARMANN GHIA. 

What he said.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (DieselDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselDemon* »_THe fox wagon!

I second that.....I think the FOX is the fox....the sexiest VW ever.........


----------



## iwantar32 (Jun 20, 2003)

corrado!


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (iwantar32)*

I vote the New Beetle RSI...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























































-Paul


----------



## blackslc (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

The Corrado is like Hot Ass Chick Bartender sexy..drink you under the table then take you home sexy.
Karman's are like Hottie Farmers Duaghters in Sundress Sexy, it may take a while to get there but you could spend hours rubbing those fenders.
You really need one of each....
I'm gonna for a drive then take a cold shower.


----------



## whisky (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (CarLuvrSD)*

what about the Notchback?


----------



## Letsgopens13 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (whisky)*

I'm gonna have to go with the Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Floppy Boot (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (jerk)*

mine


----------



## VDubGirly (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Floppy Boot)*

wow I didn't know so many people prefered the Corrado to any other vw... I'm pretty new here, so I don't know a whole lot but based on looks I vote rocco. my boyfriend owns one, and I don't think he could have done any better chosing a car. (yes, he signed me up here) ...but I'm learning everything







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Super60 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (VDubGirly)*

Did your boyfriend tell you about rule that all new chicks have to go post up nude pictures of themselves? You have a digi-cam? goooood..
Now go over to the Testing Forum and post a few shots of yourself. Don't be shy now.


----------



## Scirocco_Eight_Valve (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Super60)*

HEY! She is for my eyes only















Plus, you may want to look at her age






















.....but i love that "rule"


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (VDubGirly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubGirly* »_ I don't think he could have done any better chosing a car.


Acutally, he could have bought a Karmann Ghia!


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (1.8t man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t man* »_bone stock - the corrado 
modified the a2 or the mk4
in my opinion









word up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (MGQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGQ* »_so I take it you both voted for the Karmann Ghia then!


Ghia - yeeeeeeeeeessssss!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Grimnebulin)*

I remember the first time I ever saw a Karmann Ghia and actually knew what it was. I was 12 and it was love at first sight. The Corrado is no doubt a beautiful piece of machinery, but in my opinion, nothing can beat the curves and sleek lines of a Ghia.


_Modified by kuklaki at 11:21 PM 7-13-2003_


----------



## 73VWSuper (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Ghia!


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (73VWSuper)*

MKV GOLF...


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (MGQ)*

i have to vote K-G on this one.


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Batan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Batan* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>also no brainer








word to big bird
so I take it you both voted for the Karmann Ghia then!<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









the Corrado is OK ! but the Karman Ghia... That´s STYLE ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (CarLuvrSD)*

you guys are smoking crack an oval window bug all cali style or a notch back blows any water cooled away


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (big k)*

The Corrado Rules, and those lucky enough to have one, Well you know how you are, and what comes with it!!!
WORD


_Modified by GruvenCorrado at 9:57 PM 8-5-2003_


----------



## NoahPress (Jul 28, 2003)

Hottest by far Corrado, still looks hot as the day it was introduced. Cuttest the original Bug!


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NoahPress)*

I voted for the corrado because, well i own one. However you have to give love to a car that to this day i get asked if it is brand new. The only other VW out there that i know of that gets asked if it is new would be the MKIV. While mine isnt stock i am sure all of the other corrado's get the same love.
Here is a pic before some of my newest mods


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

hey, wheres air cooled bus?


----------



## vw_golf_vw (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (TrierBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrierBora* »_MKV GOLF... 
















LOL...definitley the Corrado


----------



## dubzero (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Since the Nardo is up there, that's what I have to vote for. I used to think that the Saleen S7 was the most beautiful supercar out there, then I saw the Nardo. Wow......








As far as mass produced cars go, it's somewhat of a tie. I really like the mkIV Jetta, but the best is a mkIV GTI with the Jetta front-end conversion.


----------



## Agent 00corrado (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (dubzero)*

Corradooooooooooooooo


----------



## VR6 'raddo (Jul 29, 2003)

Corrado's the only way 2 go


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*sexiest-ass car VW ever produced..*

where's the spot for mk3 cab?! the ultimate sleeper.. 

this one would be it for me if it were ever produced..


----------



## TurboRocco82 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: sexiest-ass car VW ever produced.. (candela!)*

ever heard of a puma... pretty sexy... i work at autotrader and someone was selling one... i drooled and said "thats a volkswagen?" but i have to go for the rocco's cause ya know... its the *right* thing to vote for


_Modified by TurboRocco82 at 9:16 PM 8-30-2003_


----------



## DLansing (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: sexiest-ass car VW ever produced.. (TurboRocco82)*

scirrocco mk1, with the european bumpers and headlights. By far


----------



## 90GreenG60 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: sexiest-ass car VW ever produced.. (DLansing)*

Corrado by far, so hottttttttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettachick2003 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (INSANE808JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INSANE808JETTA* »_By all means "The CORRADO" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.......................but I still LOVE my MKIV Jetta









SHAWN









I have to totally agree.....I love my MKIV jetta but i think the corrados are the sexiet.


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (jettachick2003)*

corrado. it has sex written all over it. Deamed "Porsche Killer", and the rarity of it. Corrado all the way


----------



## jettachick2003 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (1slow_vento)*

Two of my past boyfriends drove and one still does drive a corrado....those cars are so awesome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (1slow_vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1slow_vento* »_corrado. it has sex written all over it. Deamed "Porsche Killer", and the rarity of it. Corrado all the way

porshe killer?







yeah....k......


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (@[email protected])*

Yeah. Just how is it going to kill the Porsche if it can't catch it? It's gorgeous, sexy even, and handles great - for a front wheel drive car, but it's no Porsche killer.








I'm sure what he really meant to say was that he loves the Corrado, and it's a great alternative to a Porsche at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (CarLuvrSD)*

It was just barely rated over the 944s and it did take out the 924 and 944 so VW made an ad calling it the porsche killer or the the poor mans porsche or something like that


----------



## Slammed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (SLC4ME)*

How many time are we going to ask this question...hehe. Every car wants to be a Corrado and every VW owner want to own a Corrado.
HEHE...I love the Caddy also but my vote goes to the Corrado


----------



## devilbones (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

I am going to go with the Corrado.


----------



## Quick VW (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Karmann Ghia. In college, a friend of mine who lived in an apartment next to mine had an orange one with a black top. I had my '73 superbeetle. They looked great parked together, but his was the sexy one. I still got more chicks though.


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Quick VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quick VW* »_Karmann Ghia. In college, a friend of mine who lived in an apartment next to mine had an orange one with a black top. I had my '73 superbeetle. They looked great parked together, but his was the sexy one. I still got more chicks though.









He must have been really ugly then.


----------



## MakeLuv2aDub (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Definitely the rado...but I'm also impartial to my rabbit cabby...


----------



## DUBSELITE (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (jerk)*

a2 gti


----------



## BlackieVR6 (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (DUBSELITE)*

Would it killl to post a STOCK pic? Those Ghias arent stock.
Kyle


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Scirocco_Eight_Valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco_Eight_Valve* »_HEY! She is for my eyes only















Plus, you may want to look at her age






















.....but i love that "rule"

i just lookes at her age, now i deffinately want to see some pics. j/k ( kinda)
seriously welcome to the world of dubs at such a young age vdubgirly. a good lookin girl for some reason becomes alot better lookin when shes rollin a hooked up dub. so go out and get your self one


----------



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (jerk)*

without a doubt the quantum wagon


----------



## Hindenburg (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_None of the above. My vote goes for the Phaeton, and I think my own Passat is pretty dead sexy looking. When clean!

YEAH! Passat is the sexiest VW.... I love my Passat when he's clean, has a full tank, and isnt in need of something. I swear to god I'd wet my pants if I had an Indigo Blue W8 Wagon with a bike rack carrying my Trek, riding on a set of BBS VZ's and beige leather. 
Woof! Who needs lovin' when you got that?!


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (trevorc)*

Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## What-A-DUB-2 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (LanEvo8)*

A2 gti by farrrrr


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (quantum_chazztizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quantum_chazztizer* »_without a doubt the quantum wagon

You mean this


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

Corrado
Although who doesn't like a ghia?
The corrado is more badass, however - Somehow that translates into sexiness...


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (DUBSELITE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBSELITE* »_a2 gti

The question was "sexiest" - the A2 GTI, while a fine ride, was anything BUT sexy!!


----------



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Aw614)*

yes aw614, i mean that. do u have The Book to go with it. Now thats sexy, and if you get to really know The Book, that's sexy without the y


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (SpeedyNSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedyNSLR* »_Corrado or Karman Ghia

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In the end, I voted Karmann


----------



## What-A-DUB-2 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (wolfsburgfanatic)*

A2 gti...YAY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Corrado


----------



## HeidelbergJohn4.0 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (92jettaturbodiesel)*

Gotta add the SP2, though many people have never heard of it. Kind of reminds me of a Renault Alpine. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


_Modified by HeidelbergJohn4.0 at 6:07 PM 11-9-2003_


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (HeidelbergJohn4.0)*

seems like youre trying to compare Bowings classic prop plane to the 
F-16...the ghia is a classic no doubt but will never surpass the way the corrado looks. every line looks like an airflow diagram of a jet wing and it looks like it is moving fast even when still, like that celica commercial, they just used the wrong car and someone should tell them. my late night thoughts...-Rick
Dont believe me, drive to the mall and see how many people look at you in a ghia, then go by the same crowd in a corrado and watch the heads turn.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_
Dont believe me, drive to the mall and see how many people look at you in a ghia, then go by the same crowd in a corrado and watch the heads turn.

whaaaaat don't bet on that pal.


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (MGQ)*

1 word: NOTCH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (MGQ)*

no they turn their heads thinking"damn a corrado is runnning and on the road wow ive only seen them in garages or driveways usually in pieces"....
but either a nice looking Ghia or a nice C will probably both get some heads turning..little love for Karmann fellas...we no they wouldnt get a good look at the C cause it would be moving a little faster.


----------



## BUFFYI (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (g60-inside)*

PASSAT!


----------



## Dub-Club (Nov 14, 2003)

has to be mk1 rocco


----------



## Dub-Club (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Aw614)*









its a passat


----------



## jefg60 (Nov 4, 2001)

Corrado. No doubt about it. (coming from someone who sold one 6 months ago!)
I like Karmann Ghias, beautiful cars but they are a little too pretty and not sporty enough for my liking.
Corrados on the other hand are gorgeous (in a more "modern" but still retro way) but they also go as well. Which is an important part of being sexy, to me!
Too many ladies look fantastic and arent as good as they look when you take them home







The Corrado is the one that everyone is jealous of you for, and then its the best you've ever had when you get to take her home as well!








Whoever said Golf Rallye, nah, its one of the ones that you know will be good because it ISNT that good looking and has to make up for that somehow


----------



## jefg60 (Nov 4, 2001)

Oh, and the mk1 rocco is like the Corrado's older sister


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (jefg60)*

Corrado.... yep


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

My pick is the Karmann Ghia














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Karmann Ghia has more GERMAN steel and very few plastic parts, and is curvy, smooth lines compared to new cars these days.


----------



## throwintail (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Banzai KG)*

Straight Karmann Baby! I have always loved the look of those old Ghia's


----------



## 92VdubSLC (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (throwintail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *throwintail* »_Straight Karmann Baby! I have always loved the look of those old Ghia's

Corrados and sciroccos are straight Karmann too.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (92VdubSLC)*

CORRADO STORM
My #3 dream car.
http://home.fuse.net/vwracerg60/CorradoStorm.htm 
#1 Audi RS6 - Black
#2 R32 - Blue
#3 '95 Corrado Storm - Mystic Blue
#4 Porsche GT - too flashy to be higher on the list (and unattainable







)
#5 Audi S4


----------



## DubMaN69 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (ragingduck)*

Corrado no doubt


----------



## Ivan in Oz (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (DubMaN69)*

Easy:-
http://www.volkswagen.de/techn...x.htm
My Motocycle blood coming out


----------



## H2o (Aug 20, 2003)

nothing is sexyer than the lines and curves of a Ghia.. 
Look at the lines of a Womans body and then a Ghia, its art.. pure art <3


----------



## doyal (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (H2o)*

"In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced..."
Mine


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (doyal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doyal* »_"In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced..."
Mine









Nice Pic!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (doyal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doyal* »_"In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced..."
Mine









Our cars were ment to be together















i love my ibook/g5/g4 and ipod







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HoopRide2000 (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (BillyG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyG60* »_ Nice looking Sciroccos----even though they are the Corrado's little brother!!
I still like though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok how can the Scirocco be the Corrado's little brother when the Scirocco came out first?








Also Kharmann made the design on the Ghia. Need I say more?
Also I think VWs look good in general. The thing I have always liked about VWs is the fact that they have function and still have plenty of form. I have hauled more things in my Golf than most people haul in their pick ups and my car looks good while doing it. When a car is functional as well as good looking, thats when its at its sexiest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Think of it this way, you can have the hottest girl in the world but if she cant cook, clean and....uhmmm....pleasure you







, then whats the point of having her?


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (MGQ)*

I voted Corrado but I'm surprise the squareback is not on the list. This would be up there with the corrado.


----------



## S. Laughter (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Well I am not sure if it's the most sexy looking but I certainly have gotten more sex in my Passat!








S.Laughter


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (S. Laughter)*

A2 Jetta coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drewdubin (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (eggman95)*

Corrado will out-sex any car VW has to offer
Plus its also the fastest stock vw ever made coming even with the R32 at 0-60 mph in 6.4 seconds.


----------



## kmessinger (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

The T4! Beds - one up and one down, a refrig for the cheese and caviar (ok, beer), stereo in the rear, soft lights. 
Hey, they don't call it the Luv Bus for nothing.
Keith Messinger
http://www.symplesoft.com/keithmessinger


----------



## kmveedub (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (AggvGtivr6)*

The Corrado owns that ass!


----------



## dubbluvr (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (mauslick)*

Will this poll ever go away? I has been here forever


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

When viewed from the perspective of their day, each of the KG, Scirocco I and Corrado were stunning. Without any such qualification, I could not choose a clear winner between them.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Corrado, but the Ghia isn't far behind.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (iamnotemo)*

Selling my Corrado VR6 was the worst thing I ever did to a car.







, but at the time I just didn't have the money to keep her running the way she deserved.
I know a lot people put the MK4 Golf front end as the best looking front end ever designed, but if you've ever seen a Corrado in your review bearing down on you...oh my, what a sight.


_Modified by FigureFive at 11:52 PM 1-19-2004_


----------



## 3M (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Type III Ghia.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (3M)*

corrado corrado corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

my jhetto is gettin' NO LOVE!


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

corrado !!! 200 %


----------



## radioh3ad (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

im keen on the fox 2


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 2, 2004)

it's a tie:
W12 and New Beetle RSi
(mmmmmmmmmmm..... RSi..... SUPER sexy!!!)


----------



## Screech (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (bugfreak)*

No doubt: Karmann Ghia! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Corrado = Muscle.
Karmann Ghia = Class.


----------



## COWBY (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

GHIA' NO DOUBT


----------



## golf2pointslow (Feb 15, 2004)

Mk1 scirocco or a Squareback. The mk1 2-door Passats were also gorgeous.


----------



## Passat_Convert (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Corrado all the way! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (Passat_Convert)*

damn you all to Hell








The military issue Schwimmwagen takes all in the category of sexiness.

Just think rolling around over terrain blitzkrieging, then crossing through a river with your amphibious ability to attack a village and RAPE all their women.

Now that is a "SEXY" car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

CORRADO !!!
Love my C


----------



## NoParking (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

i vote for the Notchback, c'mon people if you're gonna vote for the ghia... how can you forget Type 3 love?


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>I'm a hardcore water guy, but anyone who thinks it's a Corrado over the Karmann Ghia is nuts.







<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I think it might depend on your sexual orientation. The Karman Ghia is short, petite and curvaceous. Should appeal more to straight guys.
Now me, I prefer the Corrado for its more muscular build, athletic abilities...and oh my god -those buns are just to die for!








Got to be the Corrado.









[Modified by CarLuvrSD, 10:18 PM 4-10-2003]


I don't believe that cars should be referred to as sexy for the above statement alone. You know that song that goes "Girls don't like guys girls like cars and money?" Well I guess for money-grubbing women cars can be "sexy." 
I check out my Corrado often because of the sweet design, not sexual intentions








I've only driven two Volkswagens in my life, my Corrado and a friend's 70s Bug. A bug is cramped, the steering wheel is fixed, the drum brakes are dangerously poor, but it's a classic and revolutionized the affordable auto industry. Now a Corrado is a rare, sharp looking, sportscar.

Oh yeah and my previous post was a bad joke in reply to seeing this post.
Alles Klar?


----------



## rfjason (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah, the Corrado is great ... if you're a homosexual. However, the sexiest car for REAL men is the 63 Ghia convertible.
However, if you were born asexually, then the sexiest car for you is the Schwimmwagen.
---
"Freeze Mother-Stickers! This is a $&#*-Up!"


----------



## fadeddevotion (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (jerk)*

There's no question: It's My Rocco! Or Any Rocco For that Matter!


----------



## fadeddevotion (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (gizmopop)*

I'd die to drive a car that looked like that!


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (HoopRide2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoopRide2000* »_
Also Kharmann made the design on the Ghia. Need I say more?


You say that as if K-a-r-m-a-n-n didn't design the Corrado as well.


----------



## 1CLNVW (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

sorry but the 92 Gti 16v with the bbs were nice


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

Corrado. hands down.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (CedricSwitzerland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CedricSwitzerland* »_Corrado. hands down.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTVeeDubJetta (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

they need to produce a NEW CORRADO!!!
that would be the sickes car ever


----------



## xelit (Mar 31, 2004)

VW R 3.2 ITS VERY SPORT CAR
DRIVELY LIKE A RALLY CARS .
My friend had a Corrado and have had a crash


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (xelit)*

Sorry, but the sexiest car ever produced is ANY Cabrio/Cabriolet...
No roof in the way= many,many,many more chapters of the Kama Sutra completed.
Besides, you can impress members of the opposite sex with the ability to climb in without opening the doors..........

Jim, tongue firmly in cheek


----------



## Dutchconnection (Feb 26, 2004)

Did not know there was ever a sexy VW unless maybe some styling job that never went into production.


----------



## fadeddevotion (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow! How dare you say that! VW's Rule.Who died and gave you the right to judge?










_Modified by fadeddevotion at 9:24 AM 4-1-2004_


----------



## Dutchconnection (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (fadeddevotion)*

I believe everybody is entiltled to his opinion and I think some Volkswagens are cute but sexy.
A Ferrari is sexy and Volkswagens pre 2000 are cute.


----------



## HurstR (Apr 3, 2004)

I Didn't vote I Love GTI's and the 337 and 20ths are def. the hottest VW's to ever come out, I like the r32's styling but it just isnt as mean as the 337'sn 20ths


----------



## fckreher99 (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (HurstR)*

how 'bout a type III notchback slammed on some brm flat fours?
anyone?


----------



## 99blackmagic (Sep 24, 2003)

tough call between corrado and ghia. i vote corrado only because i can still find one.


----------



## rosler15 (Mar 29, 2004)

THE SUPER BEETLE


----------



## Evil16vGLI (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Type III Notchback. No contest.


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

Fox wagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: In your opinion...what's the most sexiest car VW ever produced... (zarman)*

"most sexiest"?
You went to public school, didn't you


----------

